# Q: Meta Robots Tag



## Miss Marty (Jun 14, 2007)

Can you use a Meta Robots Tag in a BB Post 
to specify that a particular page should not 
be indexed by a search engine.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

META tags go in the header section of an html page.  There is no way to insert anything into the header of the page from within the text of a post.


----------

